

Students Build Record-Breaking Solar Electric Car - lettergram
http://www.engineering.com/ElectronicsDesign/ElectronicsDesignArticles/ArticleID/8085/Students-Build-Record-Breaking-Solar-Electric-Car.aspx

======
beamatronic
Link to the previous record holder, the 1987 GM Sunraycer

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunraycer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunraycer)

Promotional video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hi2lXxNWEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hi2lXxNWEY)

